# American visa options? Not sure I have any...



## porterhouse (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My apologies if something similar to this has already been asked but I've a fair few threads and posts and haven't found anything yet...
My situation is this - I have an American boyfriend and I want to move there to be with him. I have no university degree yet (I'm currently studying, online), I have no special skills and that also leads to a big, fat 0% chance of me being sponsored by an American company. Is there ANY way at all that I can legally work in America? 
I've looked everywhere and can't seem to find anything that suits my situation. Would getting married be our only option? We do want to get married eventually, but preferably not rushed into just so that I can work.

I can be there for the 90 days under the visa waiver program, and I read that after that period I can apply for a B-2 visa to further extend my stay for 6 months (not working of course, just as a holiday visa so I can stay with him for a few months). I was hoping after that time, I could start working, but would prefer to start straight away!

Your replies are very much appreciated!!

- porterhouse


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My apologies if something similar to this has already been asked but I've a fair few threads and posts and haven't found anything yet...
> My situation is this - I have an American boyfriend and I want to move there to be with him. I have no university degree yet (I'm currently studying, online), I have no special skills and that also leads to a big, fat 0% chance of me being sponsored by an American company. Is there ANY way at all that I can legally work in America?
> ...


This question has been asked many times if you research this forum.

Since you have no skills or degree the only way for you to get to the US is via marriage. (I'm presuming you do not have the money to go to school in the US). Your prospective husband will need to sponsor you. When you are permanently resident in the US you will be able to work.

Forget the B-2 visa -you will not get it to "spend more time with your boyfriend"- and you have to apply for it in the UK not the US.

Start here:

USCIS - Family


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Crawford said:


> This question has been asked many times if you research this forum.
> 
> Since you have no skills or degree the only way for you to get to the US is via marriage. (I'm presuming you do not have the money to go to school in the US). Your prospective husband will need to sponsor you. When you are permanently resident in the US you will be able to work.
> 
> ...


Sorry - I note that you are from Australia and not from the UK , so the B-2 visa would need to be applied for from Australia.


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 12, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Sorry - I note that you are from Australia and not from the UK , so the B-2 visa would need to be applied for from Australia.


Sorry, I did look through the forums but couldn't find anything. I'm sure it was around somewhere but don't have a lot of time to look through them all!
Thank you for still replying 

Do I have to be in Australia to apply, or is it just from outside America? Could I not apply from Canada?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Sorry, I did look through the forums but couldn't find anything. I'm sure it was around somewhere but don't have a lot of time to look through them all!
> Thank you for still replying
> 
> Do I have to be in Australia to apply, or is it just from outside America? Could I not apply from Canada?


To be honest I don't know. I don't see why not - hopefully someone will come along and confirm.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To apply for a visa from Canada, you would need to be legally resident in Canada - not just there on a visit. They would ask you for your residence permit and/or visa for Canada as part of the application process.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 12, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> To apply for a visa from Canada, you would need to be legally resident in Canada - not just there on a visit. They would ask you for your residence permit and/or visa for Canada as part of the application process.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Does a working visa count? I have a Canadian working visa valid until next year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

porterhouse said:


> Does a working visa count? I have a Canadian working visa valid until next year.


Visa wise it may be ok - but you probably will be asked for some proof of residence in Canada, if only for them to mail you back your paperwork or to notify you when it's done. They will probably ask you for verification of your employer and if you're not working currently in Canada that could pose problems for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 12, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Visa wise it may be ok - but you probably will be asked for some proof of residence in Canada, if only for them to mail you back your paperwork or to notify you when it's done. They will probably ask you for verification of your employer and if you're not working currently in Canada that could pose problems for you.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I think we're going to have to go the engagement/marriage route! Big, scary step that it is.
Thank you both for your replies, much appreciated


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

porterhouse said:


> I think we're going to have to go the engagement/marriage route! Big, scary step that it is.
> Thank you both for your replies, much appreciated


As far as immigration is concerned this is the easiest and fastest route. Make sure both of you have all your ducks in a row. Tripple check paperwork.
Read up on responsibilities of Green Card holders. Your Candian job is not likely to be an option.
Otherwise - as long as both of you pull on the rope everything will be peachy after you are through the paper work.
Good luck!!!


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Can you not go the J-1 visa student route, seeing as you're a student. If you've been a full time student for the past 12 months you should be able to get the J-1. You can look up companies and stuff that sponsor you for the visa... The one I'm looking to go with next year is GROW USA. It only gives you a year to work there, but hey, could be a good step before the marriage route to make sure it's what you want??


----------

